
Show HN: Atomik [] of Doom – Four cold-war themed pixelart games - bobGiezi
https://itch.io/c/379794/atomik-bazar
======
bobGiezi
These four games were made for the exhibition "Atomik Bazar" organised by
François Burland in Fribourg at the Espace Jean Tinguely-Niki de Saint Phalle.
The graphic line of the four games, all named "Atomik [...] of Doom" in honor
of the exhibition, is heavily inspired by the work of François Burland,
especially his well known war ship,submarine and airplaines.

Atomik Chaotik Bombing, Blind Threat, Inaccurate Laserfights and Unpredictable
Meteors Field of Doom are all inspired by the main theme of the exhibition:
The Cold War. Each game, in its unique way, challenges the player through a
new aspect of this period: nuclear and space domination, invisible threat and
arms-race.

Let us know what you think!

